# possible move to southern NJ, what's the...



## packfill (Mar 4, 2004)

riding (roads) like, and is there much of a riding community in the general area? Thanks...


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

packfill said:


> riding (roads) like, and is there much of a riding community in the general area? Thanks...



Depends on what you define as "southern NJ". Where in the southern part of NJ are you talking about?


----------



## packfill (Mar 4, 2004)

mikereyno said:


> Depends on what you define as "southern NJ". Where in the southern part of NJ are you talking about?



Job would be about 15 miles from Cape May, to the northwest of it. Local riding zone would be about a 50 mile radius from there.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

packfill said:


> Job would be about 15 miles from Cape May, to the northwest of it. Local riding zone would be about a 50 mile radius from there.


I wouldn't get too excited about the riding. How do you like flat, windy, and endlessly boring roads that don't go anywhere? 

I grew up in northern NJ. Now I live just east of Trenton. IMO, anything south of me is a bore. The areas consists primarily of county roads that connect the small towns. These roads are old and narrow and there is little demand to improve them. The shoulders stink. The speed limits are high. Any roads that would allow you to get anywhere would also be buzzing with traffic. The infrastructure down there is not keeping up the the population. The shore communities drain the available resources. Areas inland have been forgotten.

Sorry, I'm not painting a pretty picture but that's the way it is. I did a Brevet this year that went south towards Atlantic City and it stunk. I had a similar experience when I rode my bike home from a beach vacation in Ocean City, NJ.

Do a google search for NJ cycling clubs and you'll find plenty. There are some touring clubs up and down the shore area. Philly has a big cycling community but you are at least an hour drive from there.

There is plenty of good riding in NJ but you are choosing the place that is farthest from it. Sorry


----------



## loki_1 (Jun 12, 2003)

*I live near philly...*

The riding community is pretty good.. I have commuted into Philly on bike (and plan to continue).. but like was said earlier is about an hour from where you will be located.

Previous descriptions are pretty accurate although I will say that a ride I enjoy goes from Sea Isle, inland, up rt 9 to sommers point, continuing through longport and margate to the atlantic city boardwalk. The return trip is along ocean drive through ocean city and back to sea isle. It is flat, except for the bridges, sandy, and windy. The loop can be reversed depending on the direction of the wind. It tends to be more windy on the barrier islands than inland. Note: For the past two summers the bridge on rt 9 at the Tuckahoe Inn has been closed for repair.

Beacon Bike is closer to Atlantic City but I have heard good things about them
http://beaconcycling.com/site/intro.cfm


----------



## bigberg50 (Sep 23, 2005)

*south jersey riding*

I have a house near the ferry Terminal on the Bay side of Cape May. Over the spring, summer , fall seasons, you will find a number of riders around although i have yet to find any organized rides.
The terrain is flat; the only "hills" are the bridges which connect the various barrier islands.

The main roads are route 47, route 9 and the Ocean Highway.

Route 47 has a wide shoulder and runs as far north as you will want to ride. On a Saturday, I will ride 25-35 miles north and then turn around, an alterantive is to head north on 47 and then head towars the east on any number of roads which will take you to route 9 or over the causeway onto one of the islands. 

Heading up the Ocean Highway will take you over several bridges and you can ride from Cape May north through the Wildwoods, Stone harbor, Avalon, Sea Isle City, Ocean City, etc. 

Most days of summer and fall, the winds are light and variable; in the spring, there are often very brisk easterly winds. 

Any other questions??


----------



## packfill (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks to all for the info. It sounds like there are some good riding roads albeit flat and frequently windy. perhaps a bit of a riding community will start to develope. Nothing like at least a small group to power through the headwinds. On a slightly differernt subject, can anyone give some input on what the Master's 45+ or Master's 50+ racing is like in the general Philly and or Wilmington area? (I used to live in the Northeast and it was great there but here in the Southeast the most common "old guy" class is the Master's 35+ which is pretty close in competition to the Cat I-II races although shorter in distance, and not much fun for those over the half century mark.) Thanks.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

Packfill, Good luck on your riding at the shore. I'm a soon to be former resident of South Jersey (Camden County) and would advise caution whenever riding any rode in this state. I can't wait to move on the 21st of January to Yardley PA, right on the Delaware with a nice canal path and many rodes to ride on. I'll commute to work as many days as possible as its only 12 miles one way. Anyway hope everything works out for you.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I live in Ocean City and can confirm the flatness and windiness. There is a club in the area, though I'm not a member:
http://www.shorecycleclub.org/
On the site, they have maps for club rides. I commonly do the Tuckahoe ride and traffic, off-season, is light other than on Rt. 49; and that has a 6-8 foot shoulder.


----------

